# ► Romanian Forum Resources ◄



## Trisia

*Aici găsiți o colecţie de resurse pentru forumul de limbă română.
This thread contains information and various resources for the Romanian forum.*


1. Expresii romantice, felicitări / Terms of endearment, compliments, congratulations

2. Resurse / Resources


----------



## Trisia

Here are a few older threads on how to pay compliments in Romanian, endearment terms, etc. Please look here before asking new questions on these topics in the forum.

Please note that some of them have been created by merging several threads, and as such not all of them are on the exact same topic. If you can't find what you're looking for, please do not add to those threads. Create a new one instead.


Please send us a Private Message if you find anything wrong with the links.

*Romance
*
♥ ♥ ♥ Love, love, love ♥ ♥ ♥
Boyfriend/girlfriend - iubit/iubită

Compliments
Romantic phrases

Smile for me (my brown-eyed girl, you're beautiful, etc.)
I've never met a woman as beautiful as you

I can't live without you
Your emails make me smile
You are my first thought when I awake and my last thought at night
The night is dead still because you are so far away

Propose a girl to be my girlfriend!
Will you marry me?

I love you variations...

I think about you all the time (and other such phrases)
I miss you.
I want to see you
Take care
I miss you a lot. I hope to see you soon. Sweet kisses.

Sweet dreams

You are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen
You're so beautiful...​*
Greetings*
Holiday Greetings in Romanian
Happy birthday!​*Miscellaneous*
I don't want to go out with you
Leave me alone!

I'm sorry (and other such phrases)​


----------



## Trisia

Here you will find a collection of resources for Romanian. You can contribute too, by posting your suggestions in the Romanian Resources Suggestions thread. Once approved by a moderator, they will be listed here.

_Many thanks to jazyk, jann, Mallarme, tristero, david_carmen, lucika, aurette, Arcy, nova_crin, parakseno, Trisia, Gévy, Old_Avatar, Audierunt, farscape, vincix and jimmyy!_


*Dictionaries:*
*General*
WordReference Dicţionar englez-român - English to Romanian, including many sample sentences
dexonline - monolingual Romanian dictionary
Dictionar roman englez - Romanian-English and English/Romanian dictionary, easy-access links to monolingual English and Romanian dictionaries
Dictionar Roman Englez online - Dictionar roman englez si englez roman - Romanian-English dictionary (has some examples of word usage and collocations)
Dictionar Englez Roman online - Dictionar roman englez si englez roman - English-Romanian dictionary (has some examples of word usage and collocations)
Dicţionar Englez-Român | Dicţionar Român-Englez | hallo.ro - English-Romanian online dictionary
Verbix -- Romance languages: conjugate Romanian verbs - Verb conjugator



*Technical*
Dicționar Technic Englez-Român (pdf document): Dictionar-Tehnic-Englez-Roman
Dicționar Technic Român-Englez - TechDico (on line): https://ro.techdico.com/

*Idioms*
The Idioms - "Largest idioms dictionary": https://www.theidioms.com/
[Needs updating]   - English-Romanian dictionary of equivalent proverbs

*Legal*
Dictionar Juridic Roman - Dictio.ro - Romanian monolingual dictionary of legal terminology
Dicţionar de termeni juridici / Romanian Legal Terms Dictionary (Dictionar juridic (dex))
Compendiu de termeni juridici - A compendium of EU legal terms in Romanian, English, Spanish, French and Italian (SlideShare

*Medical*
Dicţionar de termeni medicali / Romanian Medical Terms Dictionary
Dicţionar medical / Romanian Medical Terms Dictionary
Romanian Dental Dictionary - Romanian dental dictionary

*Thesaurus*
thesaurus.com
Citate şi expresii celebre / Faimous quotes and citations used in Romanian
Proverbe românești / Romanian proverbs


*Grammar:*
Gramatica Limbii Române / Romanian Language Grammar (on line version)
Rumanian Language Descriptive Grammar TOC - grammar reference (incomplete)
Romanian Grammar by Dana Cojocaru http://www.seelrc.org:8080/grammar/m...?nLanguageID=5 - downloadable grammar reference (PDF)
Morfologia Limbii Române / Romanian Language Morphology
Narcisa Forăscu (Universitatea Bucureşti): Dificultăţi ale gramaticii limbii române / N. Forăscu (Bucharest University): Difficult cases in Romanian language grammar (on-line ebook)
Ghid practic al Departamentului de limba română din Direcția Generală Traduceri a Comisiei Europene (document pdf)
Ghid de exprimare corectă / Speak and Write Proper Romanian (Grammar  Guide) - from dexonline.ro

*Literature:*
Poezii Româneşti - Romanian Poetry - poetry
Cercul Poeților Dispăruți / Poets' Circle (Romanian and International poetry)

*Media:*
http://www.tvr.ro - Romanian National Television
BBCRomanian.com | Arhivă | Romanian Archive index - BBC in Romanian
RFI România: Actualitate, informaţii, ştiri în direct - Radio France International România
România | DW - Deutsche Welle Romania
e-ziare.ro - online Romanian newspapers covering almost entire course try and regions
Ziare on line - online Romanian newspapers
MyRadioOnline - Ascultă Radio Live - Radio Online

*Online Courses:*
Duolingo Learn Romanian - lessons with audio files
Lessons: Romanian - English. Learn Romanian - Free Online Language Courses - Internet Polyglot - vocabulary lessons with audio content
Home | Learn Romanian (free on-line basic course with audio pronunciation aids)


*Miscellaneous:*
*Rodica Zafiu*'s column in Dilema Veche, Cuvinte Nepotrivite
*Diacritica*'s blog on Romanian language and everyday life (in Romanian): Limba română: terms of use
elementele_componente_ale_scrisorii - Ghid pentru redactarea unei scrisori oficiale, de la Universitatea din București / Guidelines for drafting a formal letter in Romanian, from the University of Bucharest (in Romanian)
International Phonetic Alphabet (IPA) Charts | Paul Meier Dialect Services - Sounds of the International Phonetic Alphabet
http://www.archeus.ro - linguistic resources for Romanian
istorie-edu.ro / On-line Romanian and Universal History resource (in Romanian)
DeepL Translate: The world's most accurate translator DeepL (deep learning based?) intelligent on-line translator


----------

